# Northfield Chain Saw Mortiser - $1000 (Salem, Oregon)



## MikeInOr (Jan 29, 2020)

https://salem.craigslist.org/tls/d/salem-northfield-chain-saw-mortiser/7057936463.html






*Northfield Chain Saw Mortiser*



I wish I had an extra $1000, the shop space to put this and something I needed big mortises in! LOL! What a Beauty!




Northfield Chain Saw Mortiser $1,000 OBO

This machine will cut a perfect through Mortise in one pass with square corners. The hydraulic table smoothly elevates the work-piece into the chain saw. The machine was manufactured in 1927
From the manual, “The Northfield Chain-Saw Mortiser is designed to secure the utmost production with minimum expense.”
Machine description:
• Frame
o The frame or column is a heavy, one-piece casting, very rigid, with the weight properly equalized.
• Table
o The table is furnished in the Universal or Compound type. It has an adjustable backrest and is equipped with a facing adjustment which allows the table to be adjusted in and out from the face of the column to the center of a 5" piece of material. This is accomplished by a hand-wheel mounted in front of the table.
o The table is constructed so that it may be tilted to a 45° angle for making angled mortises.
o The Universal table may be moved longitudinally so that a series of mortises may be cut without unclamping the work. Stops are also provided, which may be set to regulate this movement of the table in either direction. The longitudinal movement of the table is by rack and pinion which is operated by a band wheel situated at the front of the table and within easy grasp of the operator.
o The table is adjusted vertically for the different sizes of work by means of a hand-wheel and bevel gears which operate a threaded nut on the piston rod. This piston rod is connected to the table knee under the table in a position corresponding to the center-of-weight of the table. Therefore there is no twisting motion or strain on the column ways and knee bearings when the feed of the machine is operating up and down. This also ensures less wear on these parts and longer life and accuracy for the machine. The front ways or table bearings are planed true and hand-scraped for accuracy.
• Guide Bar
o The chain saw guide bar is mounted on the slide casting, which straddles the face of the column and is adjustable vertically to regulate the tension of the chain saw.
• Spindle
o The spindle motor drives a flat belt that, in turn, drives the spindle shaft. This shaft carries the suction fan and housing. This spindle is made from special steel sufficiently large so as not to bend under the strain of driving the cutler chain. Large double row self-aligning bearings are used to carry the spindle.
• Feed
o The feed is hydraulic, and the speed of the feed is controllable with automatic return motion.
o The hydraulic pressure for the feed of this machine is obtained by using oil, which is stored in a tank cast in the base of the machine and pumped from there to the hydraulic cylinder, which is mounted on the base and under the table.
o The pump is of the rotary type and also mounted on the base of the machine. The central valve for starting or stopping the feed is of a piston-type and, therefore, not subject to wear or leaks, and is operated by a foot lever. There is a rod also connected to the operating valve on which are placed adjustable stops, which may be set for any desired depth of mortise. The operating valve remains closed at all times until opened by pressure on the foot lever, and as soon as this pressure is released, the valve closes, and the table returns to the original starting point.

• Oiler
o The machine is equipped with an oiler that connects with the chain saw guide bar. This oiler keeps the chain saw oiled and also oils the guide bar bearing while the machine is in operation. The oiler can be regulated as to the amount of oil being fed to the chain saw and guide bar bearing. This feature eliminates the uncertain oiling of the chain saw and guide bar hearing by hand, and assures lubrication to these parts, thus substantially extending their life.

Modifications from original manufacture:
• Replacement spindle drive motor, (240v 3ph) and hydraulic drive motor, (240v 1ph). (the original motor is available)
• The manual clamp mechanism has been removed but is available.
• An extended reach armrest for long work-pieces has been fabricated. This arm is crafted so that the work-piece slides longitudinally, left and right, and moves up and down with the table movement.
• The spindle drive motor is engaged hydraulically.

The weight of the machine is estimated to be 2,100 + lbs.

A forklift is available to load on the purchaser’s vehicle.

*Like our site? Upgrade to Donating Member status and remove ads!*


----------



## f350ca (Jan 29, 2020)

Would that ever be nice for timber framing.

Greg


----------

